# Silva's Big Stinking Log..



## Silvaback (Jul 31, 2013)

A couple of people have asked and suggested I start a log. I did start one some time ago but sciatica cut that short.. No more excuses this time!

Stats:

5ft 11'

29 y/o

78kg on empty this morning

Bf% I'd say around 20?

Training wise I'm running an adaptation of Layne's PHAT (Power Hypertrophy Adaptive Training) I've been doing this for a couple of months now and I'm really enjoying it. Previously I did the usual bro split and soon got boring.

Macros are around 180/280/69/35 P/C/F/Fi

Goals are to cut down to around 12/14% then reverse into a gaining phase over the winter. Hopefully I'll pack on enough mass to start a long prep early next year.

So today was Lower-body Hypertrophy Day :

Squats 3x6 80kg

Hacks 2x12 60kg

Machine press 2x20 120kg

Extension 2x20 40kg 1x20 34.3kg

Lying ham curl 2x15 36kg

Seated ham curl 2x20 36kg

Standing raises 4x15 65kg

Seated raises 2x20 40kg

No ego lifts just solid form and cadence throughout. Hamstrings are a real weak point of mine, mainly through neglect but I'm trying to remedy that as best I can.

Haven't consumed much today except for a Relentless Zero and a Rice Crispy square intra. I'm just about to have my first "proper" meal but I haven't decided what yet, probably protein waffle sticks or sausages and eggs.. Or both 

I'll throw some pics up in the next post as this is getting a little long winded. Thanks for taking the time to read it, if you did


----------



## Silvaback (Jul 31, 2013)

Pictures as of yesterday, way over due a shave and a tan as the misses kindly reminded me whilst taking them.. Cheers love :lol:




























And one from where I started from










Oh yea, I can't pose for chit


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Finally! 

Will be following bud :thumbup1:


----------



## Silvaback (Jul 31, 2013)

Dan94 said:


> Finally!
> 
> Will be following bud :thumbup1:


Took me long enough, cheers pal 

Meal 1 is down the hatch, I'll post like this when I can other wise I'll post the totals at the end of the day.


----------



## Keeks (Oct 22, 2010)

Nice to see you got a journal up, really can help.

Good luck with things. :thumbup1:


----------



## Silvaback (Jul 31, 2013)

Keeks said:


> Nice to see you got a journal up, really can help.
> 
> Good luck with things. :thumbup1:


Thank you 

I'll have to make sure I grab a little note pad for when my iPhail dies, my memory's as bad as my battery life :lol:


----------



## Keeks (Oct 22, 2010)

Silvaback said:


> Thank you
> 
> I'll have to make sure I grab a little note pad for when my iPhail dies, my memory's as bad as my battery life :lol:


Always helpful to keep notes, lol. I've got all my previous diaires from previous years and pictures saved on my pc to reference to so I can see what works etc against progress instead of relying on memory.


----------



## Silvaback (Jul 31, 2013)

Chowed down on some hotdogs, onions and sweet potato chips earlier whilst watching Fargo. Food was great, film was crap.

Macro's for the meal 33/64/30 p/c/f

Got around 30/46/1 left to hit before bed


----------



## Silvaback (Jul 31, 2013)

Morning all, topped off last nights macros with whey and rice cakes.. (must remember to save some fats)

Got the facon on the grill (fake bacon) and will shortly be off to do a chest and arms hypertrophy session, will report back with weights etc after the session


----------



## Silvaback (Jul 31, 2013)

Done..

Flat db 3x8 32.5kg

Incline db 3x8 25kg

Hammer plate loaded 3x15 40kg

Incline cable flys 2x20 10kg for 12 5kg for 8 - 10kg for 20 quicker

EZ preachers 3x12 20/25/30kg

DB con curls 2x15 10kg

EZ spider curls 2x20 15kg

Seated EZ tri extensions 3x12 25kg

Rope press down 2x20 10kg

Cable kickback 2x20 5kg

Overall a mediocre session, head wasn't in the right place tbh. There's a couple of guys who have been sniping at me via social media lately because they're bigger, more ripped etc.. so that automatically means they know more about training and nutrition apparently... But they've got tattoos that look like a 5 year old with Parkinson's has had a fit with a sharpie, so it's all good 

So far I've consumed a turkey bacon sarnie and a can of Monster Zero. Protein waffles and ice cream to follow.

Have a good weekend everyone, I'm off to roll around under a 28 year old Bmw, it's a good job I love her


----------



## bail (Mar 19, 2010)

Silvaback said:


> Done..
> 
> Flat db 3x8 32.5kg
> 
> ...


People will always think they know more than you mate

However you are right in a way you know how your body works and what needs to be put in it to make it work and progress

Only thing is to maybe approach others opinions with a little more open mind

As we've had disputes before and you've simply palmed me off

Good workout their btw nice level

Of volume


----------



## Silvaback (Jul 31, 2013)

bail said:


> People will always think they know more than you mate
> 
> However you are right in a way you know how your body works and what needs to be put in it to make it work and progress
> 
> ...


Thanks, I feel like I should of started this on my strength training days as looking at those numbers it doesn't even look like I lift! :lol:

I'm a pretty open minded guy I'd like to think, I can get on with most people and I always make sure to atleast try. The only thing is I'm as blunt as they come which is usually taken the wrong way until you get to know me but one things for sure people always know where the stand with me, I tell it like it is, or atleast how I think it is :lol:

The guys at the gym are your typical perma tanned douchebags who do cardio wearing hoodies (because that makes a difference) and like to give dirty looks to people who arn't local or in their social circle. I've considered changing gyms as it's abit of a trek (10 miles each way) but I'd sooner show them I can be just as big and shredded as them without the amounts of gear they're both hammering.. And I will.


----------



## bail (Mar 19, 2010)

Silvaback said:


> Thanks, I feel like I should of started this on my strength training days as looking at those numbers it doesn't even look like I lift! :lol:
> 
> I'm a pretty open minded guy I'd like to think, I can get on with most people and I always make sure to atleast try. The only thing is I'm as blunt as they come which is usually taken the wrong way until you get to know me but one things for sure people always know where the stand with me, I tell it like it is, or atleast how I think it is :lol:
> 
> The guys at the gym are your typical perma tanned douchebags who do cardio wearing hoodies (because that makes a difference) and like to give dirty looks to people who arn't local or in their social circle. I've considered changing gyms as it's abit of a trek (10 miles each way) but I'd sooner show them I can be just as big and shredded as them without the amounts of gear they're both hammering.. And I will.


Haha that's fair enough, I train at a easy gym near the site I'm at ATM (only morning cardio now) and the people are cringing never seen so many snap backs and string vest in a gym at once lol,

Not friendly at all just arrogant over to be honest nothing,

My permanent gym may look like sh,t but the atmosphere and the people are second to none,

Just prove them wrong mate before you know they'll be slyly asking advice lol


----------



## Silvaback (Jul 31, 2013)

The advice won't come cheap either 

Thought I'd post my last meal, took me most of King of New York to get through it but it's in and it was damn good!!










250g lean mince

432g British new spuds

275g broccoli

4x half fat cheese slices

Cajun spice, splash Worcestershire sauce

I'll sleep well tonight lol, still got 20/10 p/c to hit before bed too


----------



## Silvaback (Jul 31, 2013)

Rest day today thankfully!

Food so far has been my usual facon, low fat sausage and low fat cheese butty and some cereal. Got Sunday tea with the folks later where I'll no doubt hit my carbs for the day as they're pretty low (rest day)

Weight this morning was 77.9kg from yesterday's 78.1kg. Staying around the 78kg mark and I can feel/see things tightening up abit now, going to carry on as I am for a few more weeks then contemplate a test/tren cycle


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Not staying natty then mate?


----------



## Silvaback (Jul 31, 2013)

Dan94 said:


> Not staying natty then mate?


I'm on a trt dose as it is now bud and I highly doubt I'll be able to get to where I want without adding a few compounds


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Silvaback said:


> I'm on a trt dose as it is now bud and I highly doubt I'll be able to get to where I want without adding a few compounds


Ah really, is that from previous cycles?


----------



## Silvaback (Jul 31, 2013)

Dan94 said:


> Ah really, is that from previous cycles?


Did a cycle last year and trapped my sciatic nerve near the end of it, training frequency dropped so I decided to go down to a trt dose to retain as much muscle as I could.


----------



## Silvaback (Jul 31, 2013)

Food so far:

M1: Lean steak burger, cheese, couple of low fat digestives

M2 : British new Potato's, broccoli, chicken, cheese and buffalo sauce

Pretty much topped my carbs and fat with those 2 meals, got 35g of protein to fit for today.

Got an early wake tomorrow at 4am for an airport run so training will be around 6am. Got an upper body strength session so I'll more than likely get my head down for a few when I get.. Then eat


----------



## Silvaback (Jul 31, 2013)

Almost forgot the food porn!

















Good as fok.


----------



## Silvaback (Jul 31, 2013)

Morning all just got back from the gym, been up since 3:30am so I'm gonna grab a quick bite and hit the sack for a few hours.

Was expecting the gym to be dead at 6:30am but it was rammed!

Felt like a good session, most pressing exercises are down by around 2.5-5kg as my spotter is away and I don't know anyone else there to ask.

Session went as so;

Bent over row 3x5 100kg,

Weighted pull ups 2x8 10kg,

Rack Chins (swapped for pull ups because of some woman farting around in the smith machine) 2x8,

Flat DB Press 1x20 WU 4x5 42.5kg, 4 reps last set,

Weighted dips 1x10 (10kg) 1x8 (20kg)

Seated DB shoulder press 3x6 30kg, 32.5kg, 32.5kg (3) 25kg (5),

EZ Preacher 30kg x 10, 40kg x 8, 40kg x 6, 40kg x 3,

Incline skull crushers 3x10 30kg last set super set with close grip press 1x8

Food so far:

M1: Curiously Cinnamon cereal, vanilla whey, 1%Milk

PWO + Intra: Relentless Zero & Cola Bottles.

I'll update again this evening, have a good day people!


----------



## Ruzicka (Jun 26, 2014)

In for this :thumb:


----------



## Silvaback (Jul 31, 2013)

Ruzicka said:


> In for this :thumb:


Thanks


----------



## Silvaback (Jul 31, 2013)

Woke up with some weird cravings so I embarked on a Cinnamon Swirlger..










Well worth the majority of my fats for the day! :lol:


----------



## Silvaback (Jul 31, 2013)

Morning weight after my colossal cinnamon burger is.. 77.5kg, .1 up on yesterday. If I can manage to float around here whilst still tightening up I'll be happy.

Just about to go and do a lower body strength session, without my spotter again


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Just catching up in here, good stuff so far mate.


----------



## Silvaback (Jul 31, 2013)

Adz said:


> Just catching up in here, good stuff so far mate.


Cheers bud

Just got back from the gym, focus was a little off thanks to an undesirable spectating my whole session, I don't know what the guy's problem is but hey ho..

Lifts:

Squats: 60kg w/u x1, 100kg x 5, 110kg x 3, 120kg x 3

Hacks: 60kg x 6, 80kg x 6

Extensions: 2x6 100kg

Sumo deads: 60kg w/u x 8, 100kg x 6, 140kg x 3, 160kg x 2, 160kg x 3

Lying ham curls: 25kg x 6, 30kg x 6

Standing calf raises: 120kg x 8, 140kg x 6, 140kg x 6.

Seated calf raise: 45kg x 10, 65kg x 6, 65kg x 4 (cramped)

Trained fasted as per with a Rockstar Zero on the way to gym.

Not sure what my post work out meal will be as the house is upside down due to the move this weekend but I'm sure I'll find something to rustle up!

High carbs again today also, rest day tomorrow so I'll be dropping them to around 120g

Also did my test-e had one shot left so I thought, managed to pull the last .7ml out of the vial so my trt dose is now upto around 300mg's. Hopefully I'll source some more over the weekend and possible some dbol and tren, I'm unsure yet.


----------



## Silvaback (Jul 31, 2013)

Bro meal in.. Saving the bulk of my fats for later this evening, misses is making sausage and mash with Asda extra special, tomato and Provençal pepper sausages.. They might be extra special but they're not extra good for you.. 10.4g of fat!


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Silvaback said:


> Bro meal in.. Saving the bulk of my fats for later this evening, misses is making sausage and mash with Asda extra special, tomato and Provençal pepper sausages.. They might be extra special but they're not extra good for you.. 10.4g of fat!


10.4g fat per sausage?


----------



## Silvaback (Jul 31, 2013)

C.Hill said:


> 10.4g fat per sausage?


Yup, that's a 100g serving, they're 50g each cooked. 75% prime cuts my backside!


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Silvaback said:


> Yup, that's a 100g serving, they're 50g each cooked. 75% prime cuts my backside!


20g fat for 12.5g protein...fcuk that lol


----------



## Silvaback (Jul 31, 2013)

C.Hill said:


> 20g fat for 12.5g protein...fcuk that lol


I can make 2 fit just abouts, she won't be buying them again!

These are what I normally have, much better!


----------



## Silvaback (Jul 31, 2013)

Rest day yesterday.

Today was a hypertrophy back and shoulders session which went as so..

Back / shoulders

Bent over Bb row: 90kg 6x3

Weighted chins: 10kg 2x8,1x10 no weight

Seated cable row: 65kg x10, 75kg x 8, 75kg x 8

Shrug machine: 2x15 90kg

Chloe grip pull down 15x65kg 20x45kg

Seated DB Shoulder press 8x32.5kg, 8x32.5kg, 9x30kg

Upright rows: 15x40kg 15x45kg

Cable laterals: 15x10kg, 15x10kg, 15x5kg (2:2 tempo last set)

Food so far has been..

M1: 2x Salmon Sushi's

M2: Wholemeal Bagel, half fat mature cheese, 1 pack oak smoked ham

Hot dawgs and caramelised onions later with the misses 

My training partner came back from his hols today and has informed me he's cancelling his membership because he's away to uni soon. With this I think I'm going to go back to my old gym where I know everyone and won't be looked at as an "outsider" by the douche bag clique at my current.

Also the latest snipe's from a few of the current clique members have gained me a number of new followers on my Facebook PT page, cheers lads


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Good stuff mate, sounds like you are doing well.

I didnt realise you were a PT


----------



## Silvaback (Jul 31, 2013)

Adz said:


> Good stuff mate, sounds like you are doing well.
> 
> I didnt realise you were a PT


Was good to have my partner back I'd say he gave me the kick in the ass I needed this week.

I qualified late last year buddy, the bulk of my coaching is done online as I don't want to get tied in with a chain gym, especially not the ones in our area!


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Very good! You busy with it? I have thought about getting an online coach a few times but the cost put me off. Maybe will revisit the idea soon though now I'm earning


----------



## Silvaback (Jul 31, 2013)

Adz said:


> Very good! You busy with it? I have thought about getting an online coach a few times but the cost put me off. Maybe will revisit the idea soon though now I'm earning


To say I'm just starting out I'm not doing too bad, I've got around a dozen clients, a few of them I'm coaching for free for use as my testimonials, the only thing is they don't work as hard as the paying clients unfortunately. I'm going to hire one myself once my life calms down a little and I'm settled in the new house.. Which we should be in today but that's another story..

Have you anyone in mind bud?

Decided to make the most of the Burnley vs Man Utd game and went to the gym just as it started.. You could hear a pin drop in there.. Perfect! 

Today was lower body hypertrophy and I added in some upper towards the end as I know I'm going to struggle to get there for the next couple of days with the move.. but if I get the chance you know the dance, so long as I can sneak away

Training then -

Squats 60kg x 12, 4x3 90kg, 2x3 95kg

Hacks 2x12 60kg

Machine press 2x20 120kg

Extension 3x20 40kg

Lying ham curl 2x15 36kg

Seated ham curl 2x20 36kg

Standing raises 3x15 80kg 1x15 70kg

Seated raises 2x22 40kg

Part upper

Incline DB press 10kg x 20, 20kg x 20, 30kg x 10

Skull crushers 2x20 25kg

EZ curls 2x20 25kg

Had a sugar free energy drink and some skittles intra so far today, gonna whip up a pastrami bagel I think.

Happy weekend chaps and chapettes.


----------



## Silvaback (Jul 31, 2013)

Full pack pastrami gains!


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Silvaback said:


> To say I'm just starting out I'm not doing too bad, I've got around a dozen clients, a few of them I'm coaching for free for use as my testimonials, the only thing is they don't work as hard as the paying clients unfortunately. I'm going to hire one myself once my life calms down a little and I'm settled in the new house.. Which we should be in today but that's another story..
> 
> Have you anyone in mind bud?
> 
> Happy weekend chaps and chapettes.


Nobody in mind, Ive never really looked into it massively. Only gone as far as asking the cost and couldn't afford it back then. My training is good, its just diet I think I lag behind with and no doubt with some help I could look and train a lot better.


----------



## Silvaback (Jul 31, 2013)

I have one thing to report today.. Moving house makes me want to stab people. That is all.


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Good luck with the move bud


----------



## Silvaback (Jul 31, 2013)

Just a quick post to let you know I'm still alive!

The last month has been an utter pain in the backside and I don't plan to repeat it anytime soon!

Moved into a new house with the misses at the beginning of the month and had little to no internet usage up until today. I'd gone over my O2 data by the 2nd so acquired a 4G dongle and went over the data on that in a few days too!

Also at the beginning of the month I returned to my old local gym, the equipment isn't anywhere near as good as the last gym I was at but the atmosphere and lack of cliquey muppets is far better.. Not to mention it's half the distance and in a straight 6 bmw that's a decent saving!

Training and diet is all over the place right now as I've also gone back to my old job as a floor layer and I'm seriously mowed out. I'm still coaching online but unfortunately that won't pay my bills or finish the build on my car.

Hopefully tomorrow's post is full training and diet breakdown for the day


----------



## bail (Mar 19, 2010)

Silvaback said:


> Just a quick post to let you know I'm still alive!
> 
> The last month has been an utter pain in the backside and I don't plan to repeat it anytime soon!
> 
> ...


Good too se you posting again I enjoy the journal mate


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Me too


----------



## Silvaback (Jul 31, 2013)

Wow have I been slacking on the online front!

Decided to have a break from social media for a while but I couldn't resist coming back to ukm!

At the minute my job's kicking my ass but I'm still working hard in the gym / kitchen, plus I've hired a coach of my own to see me through 'offseason' and then through my prep before I do my first show. A friend won the first timers class over the weekend and thats motivated me even more to get up there and have ago myself.

I'm not sure exactly what my coach will be happy about me posting in here but I'll share whatever I can


----------



## Silvaback (Jul 31, 2013)

Got over my unwillingness to use barbells yesterday, did some bench, got a PR and ate some good food!

Hoping for an early finish today and an early gym session with any luck


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Sounds like you are doing well mate


----------



## Silvaback (Jul 31, 2013)

Adz said:


> Sounds like you are doing well mate


I am mate thanks, nice to see you're still smashing it!

Today has been rest day thankfully, feeling like death and getting run down because of the amount of graft my boss is expecting me to do. I'm not sure if I've mentioned it before but apart from coaching I lay floors for a living but I detest it.. If the money wasn't good I'd fire it off tomorrow and get myself into a gym.. but there's no way I could make the kind of money I do now whilst working in a gym, especially a chain.

Ate a load of random ****e whilst being out on the road, malt loaf, p28 spread, chocolate.. Sucked up most of my fats with the p28 and chocolate but I'm still under my macros so will figure out a buffer when I get home.

Hypertrophy leg session tomorrow, can't say I'm looking forward to it whilst feeling like death but I'll equal last weeks session if nothing else.


----------



## Silvaback (Jul 31, 2013)

Horrible day so far, feel like **** and got zero appetite. Got through my session in twice the usual time it takes and got most of my meals down, still got abit to go so that'll more than likey be in liquid form.

Meh..


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Who's the coach mate?


----------



## Silvaback (Jul 31, 2013)

Dan94 said:


> Who's the coach mate?


I decided to go with John Otis in the end bud.


----------



## Silvaback (Jul 31, 2013)

Still feel terrible..

Wheezed through a Hypertrophy / push session..

Ate some malt loaf, p28 and a homemade ham / cheese / chilli chutney sub..

Bed and Gta for the rest of the day


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Silvaback said:


> I decided to go with John Otis in the end bud.


Is he on here mate?


----------



## Silvaback (Jul 31, 2013)

Dan94 said:


> Is he on here mate?


No but I think he posts over on bb.com, have a nosey at his site if you're interested

HOME - John Hollywood


----------



## Silvaback (Jul 31, 2013)

Pull session done, no progression just get in, get done and get gone.

Gonna cheer myself up and spend my Sainsbury's gift card on ice cream and cereals


----------



## Silvaback (Jul 31, 2013)

Yesterday was rest day, hit all my macros within 1g and took a well needed day off work too get over this man flu.

Got a heavy leg session to kick the week off with later and I can't wait!

First meal in.. Great white Kingsmill for the fibre gains, 2 Turkey bacon, 2 bacon medallions and 1 egg.


----------



## Silvaback (Jul 31, 2013)

Stood around like s spare pr**k at work so...

Meal 2 was, crispy minis, 500ml milk, wheetabix fibre bar.

Meal 3 was, chicken salad sarnie.

Hopefully get to the gym in the next hour with any luck!


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Diet going well mate?


----------



## Silvaback (Jul 31, 2013)

Adz said:


> Diet going well mate?


Spot on thanks mate, getting within a couple of grams every day now.

Just back from the gym and I managed a 3 plate a side squat (new pb) and pulled my 1rm deadlift for a double! Safe to say I'm a happy man.. Until I remember my 5am start tomorrow


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Nice lifts mate. What's your job?


----------



## Silvaback (Jul 31, 2013)

Tapatalk isn't letting me post for some reason so checking in whilst I check in with my coach

I'm a floor layer by trade @Dan94 and I cant stand it, contract work is ok I guess but dealing with domestic customers is a pain in the ass, there's always a big dirty wardrobe to shift, or a settee, or a bed, or some lazy bastards tv unit!

Diet is still spot on and within a gram or so every day, pulled lastweeks previous pb on deads for 3 sets of triples this week, squats have been my highlight though with 140kg for 3 sets of triples!


----------



## Silvaback (Jul 31, 2013)

Finally figured out what was wrong with tapatalk so I'll be uploading some pictures later on.

Got my feedback this morning and my macros have been readjusted giving me 500g of carbs daily and 620g on refeed day, sure as **** that won't be filled with "clean" food, especially after reaffirming my love of marshmallows!!

Hypertrophy leg day today so will check back in later after my session.

Have a good Monday everyone


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

500g sounds loads to me but I bet I'm not eating anywhere near what you are!


----------



## Silvaback (Jul 31, 2013)

Adz said:


> 500g sounds loads to me but I bet I'm not eating anywhere near what you are!


I dunno mate, your diet's a lot cleaner than mine so your probably eating a higher volume of food. A lot of my carbs are coming from cereal and sorbet at the minute, as well as the marshmallows lol.

Just got back from the gym now, legs felt like they was going to rip open by the end but that's what 100 weighted lunges and 100 leg press calve raises to finish off does to you!

Not too sure what macros I've got left for the day because I haven't tracked anything yet, the weights are in my head so I'll do it later

M1: low fat sausage x2, Turkey bacon x2, high fibre white bread x2, chipotle and cola sauce

M2: Footlong chicken tikka sub on honey oat, double meat, no cheese, toasted, all the veg and a squirt of honey mustard. (This has been a staple lately whilst out on the road all day, great way to hit around 94/90/10 p/c/f at work without being a Tupperware tosser)


----------



## Silvaback (Jul 31, 2013)

Few recent pics as of Sunday 























































Really need to grind out more calve work!


----------



## Silvaback (Jul 31, 2013)

Capped off my macros lastnight with these bad boys!










And the night before with these 










Just getting ready for hypertrophy pull day, here's hoping I bag another pb!

Meal 1 down the hatch : malt loaf, p28


----------



## Silvaback (Jul 31, 2013)

Well what a load of crap that was!

Super fired up to beat my deadlift PB and I go and smash my knee into the corner of the door frame before I leave the house.. Couldn't even pull 60kg without pain so 180 was outta the question. Gutted.


----------



## Silvaback (Jul 31, 2013)

Knee's still playing up so instead of lower power day I've had to do push power instead.

Session was ok overall, managed a volume pb on bench (which I hate) 110kg x 5 x 3. Went to do my usual weighted dips with a 40kg db and I managed 1! Slightly shocking to say I usually get 6 x 2, dropped the weight to 25kg and I just abouts managed to grind them all out.


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Looking good mate. I need to get back on it and start tracking things


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Damm that chocolate looks good


----------



## Silvaback (Jul 31, 2013)

Thanks @Dan94 I've still got a long way to go but I'm happy with where I at. Whats sent you off track mate? I've built a 50 day streak on mfp so far and thats a good motivator!

It was @Adz, got loads of macro's to play around with later so I may try and better it if I can.


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Silvaback said:


> Thanks @Dan94 I've still got a long way to go but I'm happy with where I at. Whats sent you off track mate? I've built a 50 day streak on mfp so far and thats a good motivator!
> 
> It was @Adz, got loads of macro's to play around with later so I may try and better it if I can.


New job, less time, just wanting to relax etc lol

What's your MFP name? I'll give you an add


----------



## Silvaback (Jul 31, 2013)

Dan94 said:


> New job, less time, just wanting to relax etc lol
> 
> What's your MFP name? I'll give you an add


SupraShann buddy


----------



## Silvaback (Jul 31, 2013)

Bored t'other night so thought I'd compare my pics side by side from the past 8 weeks










And here's last nights food porn for anyone interested


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Defo size increase in shoulders/traps mate 

Have a great Christmas and New Year


----------



## Silvaback (Jul 31, 2013)

Dan94 said:


> Defo size increase in shoulders/traps mate
> 
> Have a great Christmas and New Year


Cheers, same goes to you and yours


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Good work mate :thumbup1:


----------



## Silvaback (Jul 31, 2013)

Adz said:


> Good work mate :thumbup1:


Thanks, there's still a long way to go but im happy for now 

Enjoy the holidays bud, all the best.


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

You still on a cruise mate or looking to add more in New Year?


----------



## Silvaback (Jul 31, 2013)

Dan94 said:


> You still on a cruise mate or looking to add more in New Year?


I'm am yeah, haven't really planned anything else for the new year as yet but I am going to look into a few other compounds

Got another 8 weeks of gaining then I'm going to shred for 8 week and see what sort of condition I'm in then take it from there.


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Just out of interest, do you know what mg of test a normal guy has? Always wondered in comparison to the doses used for AAS users.


----------



## Silvaback (Jul 31, 2013)

Dan94 said:


> Just out of interest, do you know what mg of test a normal guy has? Always wondered in comparison to the doses used for AAS users.


As far as I know it's around 4-7mg per day but don't quote me on that.


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Silvaback said:


> As far as I know it's around 4-7mg per day but don't quote me on that.


Ah okay, cheers!


----------



## Silvaback (Jul 31, 2013)

Managed my first proper leg session yesterday after my knee injury, nothing special but worked upto my max on squats of 130x3.. Then drove for 6 hours straight 

Just getting ready to hit the gym with the misses, we're in Exeter for a few days so will be training at Peak Performance. She hasn't trained with me for a while so this should be fun


----------



## Silvaback (Jul 31, 2013)

Just back from Peak Performance and hit a PB on bench!

Happy Monday everyone


----------

